# Website for Best Freeware and Shareware Downloads--Legal One



## Yoda (Sep 16, 2004)

hi,

India's Premier Website for Best Freeware and Shareware Downloads. 

This is a Legal Website. Not an Illegal One.

*www.softlandmark.com/

   

Regards
Arsenal.


----------



## dead-man-walking (Sep 16, 2004)

add this to the list

www.zdnetdownloads.com
www.shareware.com
www.newfreeware.com
www.freewareseek.com
www.freeware.brothersoft.com


----------



## zeeshan_04 (Sep 16, 2004)

Add some more 2 the list:-

www.downloads-zdnet.com
www.freewarefiles.com
www.sofotex.com
www.thefreesite.com
www.nonags.com
www.drivershq.com
www.driverguide.com
www.freewarehome.com
www.tucows.com


----------



## ishaan (Sep 16, 2004)

evry1 forgot the old www.download.com


----------



## #/bin/sh (Sep 17, 2004)

www.downloads-zdnet.com


----------



## atool (Sep 17, 2004)

and good ol'

*www.oldversion.com/


----------



## ShekharPalash (Sep 17, 2004)

for visual styles and system customization stuff.... 

www.deviantart.com
www.wincustomize.com
www.themexp.org

for windows media player/winamp/itunes plug-ins/skins

www.skinsfactory.com
www.skinit.net
www.wmplugins.com

also above deviantart and wincustomize

for shareware

www.download.com (i use thisone only!!)


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 17, 2004)

www.aumha.org/freeware


----------



## lajs (Sep 19, 2004)

wat happen to site softlandmark.com
?????????


----------

